# Case Trivia



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Case board seems to have died so lets see if I can liven things up a bit. Will start out with a few simple questions about some Case history. As many of you know Case never actually had a three point system for the old tractors. Here are the questions for the week of June 18th.
1. What did Case call their three point system?


2. What year did they first introduce this and on which tractor?


3. What year was this introduced on the S series tractor?

Sorry there are no big cash awards for correct answers. Rewards are just participating.
caseman-d


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm gonna take a stab at it!

1) Eagle hitch
2) 1949 VA
3) 1950


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fordfarm _
> *I'm gonna take a stab at it!
> 
> 1) Eagle hitch
> ...


Close you got 2 out of 3.
caseman-d


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Did they even put it on the S?


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fordfarm _
> *Did they even put it on the S? *


fordfarm,

I personally have not see a S with the part in question. I have seen them on the D model so I'm sure the S had them to. For what it's worth what my book says is that with the exception of the motor lift and extra long rear axles and the inclusion of the powertake off, special equipment for the model S and So was the same as that offered for the SC. Now the question was directed to the S series
caseman-d


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Ok - another stab in the dark!
1954


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I know I have a 1941 SC but I don't remember if the D's were before during or after the S's. I'm gonna guess that the first S with an eagle hitch was about 1948.

Andy

P.S. Caseman great to hear from you again!:thumbsup: Hows the new house coming along?


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *I know I have a 1941 SC but I don't remember if the D's were before during or after the S's. I'm gonna guess that the first S with an eagle hitch was about 1948.
> 
> Andy
> ...


Andy,
I don't want to give out to much info but the D series was made from 1939-1953. The S series made from 1941-1954. the S was a smaller tractor than the D.

Home is comming along, I have so many projects that I don't know where to start. Might help if I would finish some I already started LOL. OH well, I got 30 years lol. I know I owe you some pictures.

Does your 41 have center exhaust? There were several changes to the S series so I may have more questions later. Thanks for the reply,
caseman-d


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Caseman 

I can relate to having lots of projects. In answer to your question. If you mean center exhaust that through the hood no. Mine comes out the side from the exhaust manifold then up through the stack.

Andy


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

OK, the answers to last weeks questions. I do want to thank all that participated tin the trivia.

1. What did Case call their three point system?
A. Case called their three point system eagle hitch. Their idea was that you could just back up to the implement, raise it and it would lock into place. The lift arms acted as claws vs the ball you had to slide into on a three point.

2. What year did they first introduce this and on which tractor?
A. The eagle hitch was introduced in 1949 on the VA tractor.


3. What year was this introduced on the S series tractor?
A. The eagle hitch was first offered on the S series in 1952.

Thanks again, Will be looking forward to your answers to next weeks triva questins.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

OK, the answers to last weeks questions. I do want to thank all that participated tin the trivia.

1. What did Case call their three point system?
A. Case called their three point system eagle hitch. Their idea was that you could just back up to the implement, raise it and it would lock into place. The lift arms acted as claws vs the ball you had to slide into on a three point.

2. What year did they first introduce this and on which tractor?
A. The eagle hitch was introduced in 1949 on the VA tractor.


3. What year was this introduced on the S series tractor?
A. The eagle hitch was first offered on the S series in 1952.


----------



## Mr_Phill (Mar 15, 2009)

*Butchered and cut up.*

I just finished checking my hitch system on my 801B.
Someone cut the mounting pin housings off the tractor end of the arms and welded a pivot ball on. Both of the upper lift arms have also been modded , looks like a really bad atempt at repairing a broken end. they did this on both sides.
What I am thinking is to go ahead and purchase a set of stabilizer bars for each side since I dont have the time to make them.
On standard 3pt hitch setups, there is a bracket bolted to the axle housing on each side of the rear end. The bars runs from that bracket to the end of the lift arm to stop the back and forth motion, gunna copy this setup from a neighbors Ford 8n.
Mine has been butchered so much, that I would have to buy the complete setup to make the eagle system usable again.
so much for a happy Day 2 with my new girl.
More to come, Going to post photos of this chop job as soon as I can get it all apart!!.army


----------

